# Northeast Indiana



## ceehow99 (Apr 9, 2013)

Has anyone seen anything popping in northeast Indiana? I live in Allen county and have been our twice with no luck. Still very dry.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

They are just starting. Was out last night and found 11 yellows around old dead apple trees in Dekalb co. I know these trees always produce first in my area. They were all 2-3" tall. In another week or two these same trees will have jumbos.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

The dead elms and ash trees are not producing yet in this area. Probably another week with the rains were getting, should be a very good year.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Went back to the apple trees after 12 days and they didn't produce as well this year as in past but I did find one that was nearly the size of a half gallon jug. The ash and elms in this area had also flushed in the past week. Found 14 total which isn't a lot but they were all large mature yellows. This leads me to believe that this coming weekend will be near the end in the northeast. Need to head into mid-Mich. to stay on the fresh ones. Good luck to all.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

CW, Mushroom Mary and I planned to go out today but I have been on medication for an throat/lung problem so we will try the Angola area next weekend hoping its not too late. I assume that you were pretty Jazzed with a half gallon milk jug sized yellow. Good luck to all.


----------



## jesterman5 (May 1, 2016)

Hard to believe, but I found some fresh ones today In Butler area. Lots of growth out there, but almost every dead elm I was finding some. Most were too far gone, Worth a shot to get out one more time. I have a lot more areas to check. I filled a potato sack in a few hours, Unfortanely, I think a handful I hoped to salvage are too far gone. Dang! If I only would have found these several days to a week ago


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Found my first hen of the woods today in a city park, right under a sitting bench. Ha! It wasn't there a week ago and is already volleyball size. these cool nights and all of the morning dew will bring them on early.


----------

